# picking allies for your space wolves...



## aranelthemithra (Nov 1, 2011)

So, most would say, I am sure, that Space Wolves are probably one army that probably doesn't really need allies. 

However, assume that the likely conventional wisdom doesn't apply in this situation. 

What would you say is the best ally for the puppies?

I am looking at blood angels as my primary target, but I would consider any of the battle brother allies.


----------



## CE5511 (Apr 16, 2011)

I've been looking at allies for the wolves myself, and I always come back to guard for aircraft and more firepower. But honestly I think anyone who can put out a few anti aircraft units would fit them! I like blood angels, I was thinking of running a bunch of grey hunters in rhinos with blood angel assault marines for a quick in your face army backed up by thunderwolves and a pod full of death company, just for fun! The beauty of wolves is they really don't have any major glaring issues with them other than the lack of anti aircraft, which could be self with by fortifications.

I guess to answer your question simply... You could take anyone or nobody and be fine, it all depends on how you make your list


----------



## Taggerung (Jun 5, 2008)

aranelthemithra said:


> So, most would say, I am sure, that Space Wolves are probably one army that probably doesn't really need allies.
> 
> However, assume that the likely conventional wisdom doesn't apply in this situation.
> 
> ...


There should be a rule in BRB if you do this then you must call it "Team Twilight" just to shame allies lol


----------



## ohiocat110 (Sep 15, 2010)

There are some good possibilities. Use Guard to roll a Leman Russ squadron. BA for jump troops. Even Space Marines wouldn't be bad for Troops with heavy weapons.

Wolves as allies is quite interesting though. If you take Canis Wolfborn and stick him in a TWC unit, you can spend a whopping 40 points on a unit of Fenrisian Wolves for the compulsory troop choice. You then still have access to Long Fangs, Wolf Scouts and/or Wolf Guard to fill out the detachment. Not bad.


----------



## halkon (Jul 7, 2012)

Im looking at a Reclusiarch + Death Comp with a Wolf Priest with Saga of the Hunter as the 13th Company. Fits well with the fluff and the Wolf Priest alows them to outflank.


----------



## The Gunslinger (Apr 4, 2011)

im taking space marines as allies just to get the storm talon, and a combat squad with a librarian in a razorback can replace the small 5 man grey hunter pack for home objective guarding for a similar point cost. figured i would need that anti air.


----------



## aranelthemithra (Nov 1, 2011)

what is the ideal HQ for death company allies for wolves.


----------



## scscofield (May 23, 2011)

Cheaper the better I would say.


----------



## ohiocat110 (Sep 15, 2010)

aranelthemithra said:


> what is the ideal HQ for death company allies for wolves.


Reclusiarch. You get both rerolls with one in a DC unit and they're cheap.


----------



## aranelthemithra (Nov 1, 2011)

ohiocat110 said:


> Reclusiarch. You get both rerolls with one in a DC unit and they're cheap.


That's one that doesn't have a model right? So which model best represents such an HQ?


----------



## scscofield (May 23, 2011)

My brother in law took a DA vet with the robes and stuck the winged JP the BA have on it. Looks fairly bad ass.


----------



## aranelthemithra (Nov 1, 2011)

Thinking maybe 

Astorath the Grim to represent the HQ (looks fun to paint) - but he doesn't have the right war gear, so I am sure people will bitch at me about that. 

I really like Death Company and I really like Sanguinary guard - from a visual standpoint especially. But jump units seem like a really nice complement to the space wolves pure power - probably use fortifications for anti aircraft at least until they give long fangs access to the new missiles. 

I like building wolf based puppy lists, so jump units would support the speed and give opponents a pretty solid amount to have to deal with. I like using Fenrisian wolves with TWC, which should help with overwatch too since I can charge them in up front to absorb any hits.


----------



## ohiocat110 (Sep 15, 2010)

aranelthemithra said:


> That's one that doesn't have a model right? So which model best represents such an HQ?


A Reclusiarch is just a Chaplain with better stats.


----------



## aranelthemithra (Nov 1, 2011)

So, I have decided that my Space wolves are getting the following blood angel allies

Reclusiarch (or Astorath the Grim as the case may be), Death Company, Stormraven Gunship... with the option of Furioso Dreadnought if the upcoming fight would benefit from it. 

I also have fortifications with the quad cannon for anti-air defense. 

The rest of the spacewolf list includes fenrisian wolf pack to soak up overwatch damage before charging in with TWC to attack an already engaged unit. Death Company supports this strategy also in much the same way. They can also either enter combat first to put the enemy unit in to combat before moving in with Grey Hunters or assault terminators - or move in to support an already engaged unit without risking overwatch shots. I like Death company also because they can move around blobs like Orks to get to more suitable targets while air support, quad cannons and missiles rain down fire on the blobs.

2 squads of long fangs sit inside the fortification providing long range support 

I plan on 500 pts for fortifications/allies and 1500 for the main list so I should still have some flexibility to include grey hunters/lone wolf or a contingent of terminators. 

I think the current lists out there have gotten very shooty and I think a powerful assault army could be very successful if built around fast, tough units and using cheap units to move in to combat first to prevent unnecessary losses to your main assault units. 

The list has a powerful shooting support and even a flyer to soften up the opposing army. 

I have a similar idea with Dark Eldar and using beastmasters and their beasts to tie up units before letting witches get in to close combat.


----------

